# Post in this thread if you've been approved for unemployment insurance for Uber or Lyft



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I want to hear from anybody who's successfully applied for benefits for their gig work and been accepted.

There are other threads for people who are still working on it or who have been denied.

I suspect this is going to be a very short thread.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CAlif. Applied, approved. No check just yet. Applied exactly one week ago.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SHalester said:


> CAlif. Applied, approved. No check just yet. Applied exactly one week ago.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

SHalester said:


> CAlif. Applied, approved. No check just yet. Applied exactly one week ago.


They accepted your application?
The EDD website says they still need: "further details to finish building the programming for implementing these changes." regarding the federal CARES ACT $600 per wk for gig workers.
Also, how did you qualify for state unemployment when the system is set up for only people who have been laid off, or otherwise lost their jobs at no fault of their own. I didn't know a gig worker who stopped working because of COVID-19 qualified under the current system.
I believe you....I'm just trying to understand how you got approved. I still haven't applied, b/c I didn't think I'd be approved in Calif.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jake Air said:


> They accepted your application?


accepted and approved. Received the questionnaire that is the final step b4 a check arrives. I filed under Calif natural disaster section. No rides, reduced income blah blah. Manually added Uber and HopSkipDrive.
I didn't think it would be approved. It's more a probe to see if the $600 from the Feds is actually THAT easy to get and if it is at THAT amount. I suspect not, but waiting to see.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Jake Air said:


> I still haven't applied, b/c I didn't think I'd be approved in Calif.


That new $2T Coronavirus Stimulus bill that was enacted a week or so ago, says that you can still get the new Federal unemployment compensation even if you would not ordinarily qualify for your state's unemployment.

I believe you just apply to your state's unemployment office (EDD in Calif), and they will forward to the Feds for Federal unemployment. I think.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MICHIGAN. everybody is approved . 3 of my uber driver friends are sitting home claiming it.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Hornplayer said:


> That new $2T Coronavirus Stimulus bill that was enacted a week or so ago, says that you can still get the new Federal unemployment compensation even if you would not ordinarily qualify for your state's unemployment.
> 
> I believe you just apply to your state's unemployment office (EDD in Calif), and they will forward to the Feds for Federal unemployment. I think.


Well, like what's posted on the California unemployment site, Massachusetts is also posting the same thing about needing to wait for further instruction from the US Dept of Labor to set up a new system that can process additional benefits. [MASS has gone so far as posting DO NOT APPLY YET if you're a gig worker.]

Apparently you can trick the system to apply, but it doesn't sound like most states are set up yet to officially start accepting apps.
Once one of us can say they've personally started receiving state unemployment + the $600wk federal, I'll be a true believer.

A couple of informative articles:

https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/04/02/business/gig-workers-path-unemployment-insurance-unclear/
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/04...-evade-driver-unemployment-costs-critics-say/


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

Coronavirus: Uber and Lyft trying to evade driver unemployment costs, critics say

Honestly that would be a time when all the stars and cosmos are lined up and there is total peace on earth lol. If either company pays into unemployment just once that would be admitting that we are employees. Really, I do not believe the government or state cares how drivers are treated by either company. Otherwise there would be better protection for us. I have been a driver for 5 years Lyft and Uber a cabby for 15 years before that, and some will get help some will not. My thoughts are apply for anything and everything but stay honest. If you get a loan and try to get unemployment be truthful. Everyone needs help right now, and if you can survive being a driver you can survive anything.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> MICHIGAN. everybody is approved . 3 of my uber driver friends are sitting home claiming it.


I want to hear from drivers in this forum who are sitting at home claiming it.


----------



## Mkubmi (Apr 4, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> MICHIGAN. everybody is approved . 3 of my uber driver friends are sitting home claiming it.


I'm in Michigan also a driver and got denied . It says on the ui site that they haven't updated their system for independent contractors yet


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> accepted and approved. Received the questionnaire that is the final step b4 a check arrives. I filed under Calif natural disaster section. No rides, reduced income blah blah. Manually added Uber and HopSkipDrive.
> I didn't think it would be approved. It's more a probe to see if the $600 from the Feds is actually THAT easy to get and if it is at THAT amount. I suspect not, but waiting to see.


how u get approved already??? what was your process?? my process for unemployment was.. i applied march 28,got letter n mail april 6 for continue claim, asking about did i recieve work or decline work,asking about work search, and i just put it in the mail today april 7, waiting for my edd customer account number and praying and keeping the faith of me being approved!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

hottiebottie said:


> how u get approved already??? what was your process??


applied online 3/28. Claim approved a few days later. Certified the first 2 weeks. Check mailed either yesterday or today, not sure which. Filled out the form b4 I knew it was available online to do so. 
Actual check is a nit, I'm waiting on the $600 per week from the Feds....to see if really really true. No sign of that just yet in Calif.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> accepted and approved. Received the questionnaire that is the final step b4 a check arrives. I filed under Calif natural disaster section. No rides, reduced income blah blah. Manually added Uber and HopSkipDrive.
> I didn't think it would be approved. It's more a probe to see if the $600 from the Feds is actually THAT easy to get and if it is at THAT amount. I suspect not, but waiting to see.


That was fast


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

SHalester said:


> applied online 3/28. Claim approved a few days later. Certified the first 2 weeks. Check mailed either yesterday or today, not sure which. Filled out the form b4 I knew it was available online to do so.
> Actual check is a nit, I'm waiting on the $600 per week from the Feds....to see if really really true. No sign of that just yet in Calif.


Are you in Ca? How you know your claim was approved? Do you have an amount of benefits available on your dashboard? Mine says $0 and I did the cert for two weeks and got an inbox message saying I dont qualify. No snail mail of any kind.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

So far we have one driver in CA saying they've been approved.


----------



## wuber88 (Dec 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> CAlif. Applied, approved. No check just yet. Applied exactly one week ago.


Are you a full time or part time driver? I am a part time driver. I am applying for UI (at Calif EDD) for my other gig that I was laid off from.
Not sure if I can still apply for UI as a ride share driver. I did pull in several hundred dollars a week driving to supplement my other incomes.
I started Ubering beginning of last year and filed income tax.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> MICHIGAN. everybody is approved . 3 of my uber driver friends are sitting home claiming it.


How did they pull that off?

Are you getting unemployment?

Can you provide some details on exactly how you guys applied and got approval.

Did they file as independent contractors or employees?

I'm in mich. too


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> applied online 3/28. Claim approved a few days later. Certified the first 2 weeks. Check mailed either yesterday or today, not sure which. Filled out the form b4 I knew it was available online to do so.
> Actual check is a nit, I'm waiting on the $600 per week from the Feds....to see if really really true. No sign of that just yet in Calif.


Claim balance? Weekly payment? How about a screenshot. Did you file as IC or as employee? EDD CARD in the mail? Phone interview? Did you certify electronically or by mail? Sorry for all the questions. You seem to be the only driver who has been approved. Unless you listed past w2 employer?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Nothing for me in CA, still waiting on the initial mail to come so I can fill it out and return it. These guys are so slow, glad I had some cash to hold me over until someone actually coughs up the dough. Nothing yet though all of them are saying the check is in the mail so it’s the waiting game now. At least a few of my bills have given me a couple of months of no payments which is good, once the money does start coming in I’ll take care of my bills that didn’t stop because of this crisis and maybe once it’s done I’ll be able to make some headway into my old bills


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mkubmi said:


> I'm in Michigan also a driver and got denied . It says on the ui site that they haven't updated their system for independent contractors yet


Interesting . I helped one of my friends fill the app out.
with the #s we put did not know and it came up taxi or rideshare . Then we put in unable to work from covid 19 .
Did you put in lack of work ? it will be a automatic denial if so


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Coachman said:


> So far we have one driver in CA saying they've been approved.


Makes you wonder if they slipped through a bureaucratic crack in the system. No driver I know in CA has a check coming in the mail yet from the state or from the federal government [$600].


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Homie G said:


> How did they pull that off?
> 
> Are you getting unemployment?
> 
> ...


the numbers they ask for . Click in i dont know Then it will give you choices click the proper choice .
Then put in UNABLE TO WORK FROM CONVID Do not put in lack of work.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Nothing for me in CA, still waiting on the initial mail to come so I can fill it out and return it.


You can fill out the form online as well. It is much faster then doing the snail mail dance.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I received this on the website, applied March 15th. I have the letter that says I applied, but no claim form. Next week will be a month. I don't know if I'm qualified. Doesn't say denial anywhere. Just have this screenshot. Does anybody know what this screenshot means? Can I reapply? Cancel old claim? I put disaster, covid 19 blah plus Uber and Lyft as employers. Any help would be great. Pulling my hair out.


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

Projecthelpusall said:


> I received this on the website, applied March 15th. I have the letter that says I applied, but no claim form. Next week will be a month. I don't know if I'm qualified. Doesn't say denial anywhere. Just have this screenshot. Does anybody know what this screenshot means? Can I reapply? Cancel old claim? I put disaster, covid 19 blah plus Uber and Lyft as employers. Any help would be great. Pulling my hair out.
> View attachment 444743
> View attachment 444743


how are you guys able to grt to that screen? Im not able to log in to the ui online, they havent sent me my edd customer account number yet when did you get yours i applied march 28 only recieved a work search and to certify in the mail yesterday.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

This is what an approved claim looks like via the online portal"


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SHalester said:


> This is what an approved claim looks like via the online portal"
> View attachment 444757


$61 per week?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> $61 per week?


yeah, huge huh? Only applied to see if the Federal $600 per week is a real thing. And even tho I manually added Uber and HopSkipDrive I think they went with my last W2 job, which ended exactly one year ago. I didn't select that W2 during the applying process online, but they used it anyway. 
I want to see if the Federal amount turns into reality and the amount is $600 per week and not prorated based on this or that.

I view this as getting my money back from paying into the system for nearly 40 years.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SHalester said:


> yeah, huge huh? Only applied to see if the Federal $600 per week is a real thing. And even tho I manually added Uber and HopSkipDrive I think they went with my last W2 job, which ended exactly one year ago. I didn't select that W2 during the applying process online, but they used it anyway.
> I want to see if the Federal amount turns into reality and the amount is $600 per week and not prorated based on this or that.
> 
> I view this as getting my money back from paying into the system for nearly 40 years.


I don't begrudge you trying to get money out of the system you've been paying into all these years. But I don't think your case is a ringing endorsement for ride share unemployment benefits.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> But I don't think your case is a ringing endorsement for ride share unemployment benefits.


I don't disagree at all. And been pretty honest about that fact I don't need to file, don't need the $$. Besides my non-material income from RS, our income hasn't changed. My wife is a front line hospital worker and our investment income hasn't been effected at all.

I'll deposit a few checks and accept at least one of the $600 amounts before I cancel my claim. Although, I do think getting my funds back is kinda nice.

I was so hoping I'd be turned down flatly, but that didn't happen. Oh well.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

So I’m disqualified? Or I heard there still trying to fix the system not being updated for gig workers. Can I reapply or wait?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It would be helpful if people also stated which state they are in. There can be a really big difference between them. Also helpful would be whether you are full or part time.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m in Ca , full time


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Projecthelpusall said:


> I received this on the website, applied March 15th. I have the letter that says I applied, but no claim form. Next week will be a month. I don't know if I'm qualified. Doesn't say denial anywhere. Just have this screenshot. Does anybody know what this screenshot means? Can I reapply? Cancel old claim? I put disaster, covid 19 blah plus Uber and Lyft as employers. Any help would be great. Pulling my hair out.
> View attachment 444743
> View attachment 444743


Uber and lyft are not your employers. You need to file self employed. Problem is most systems are not set up to receive us yet. You need to send them your 1099k's and pay summaries from 2018 and 19. Otherwise how will they know what to pay you. They can't make a monetary determination off of nothing.


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

I have the same $0s in Ca. I read yesterday from the governor and the UI person in charge saying that they are waiting for more info from the Labor Dept. on how to implement some of the lenguage they got this last Sunday when they got their update. Because some people may not qualify for benefits or create reduced benefits, and they say they still needed this guidance to THEN work on their computer systems to get it right. NY state officials said they are going to start sending checks anytime now (with the $600).

Also the person in charge of the UI in Ca said that normally a change on their systems this big takes them 6 to 18 months and they are trying to do it in weeks. But that they ate working around the clock to start sending benefits asap. The main problem here is the Labor Department. They are just confusing and not being clear of their own rules. On a positive note the IRS is going to start transmitting coronavirus stimulus money on 4/9.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> yeah, huge huh? Only applied to see if the Federal $600 per week is a real thing. And even tho I manually added Uber and HopSkipDrive I think they went with my last W2 job, which ended exactly one year ago. I didn't select that W2 during the applying process online, but they used it anyway.
> I want to see if the Federal amount turns into reality and the amount is $600 per week and not prorated based on this or that.
> 
> I view this as getting my money back from paying into the system for nearly 40 years.


That doesn't make sense unless you were making like 200 bux a week at your old job.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I feel that some infos on this site are not correct. So confusing .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> That doesn't make sense unless you were making like 200 bux a week at your old job.


For you to recieve $61 dollars you would have had to have earned $1,586 in your HIGHEST paid quarter.

61 (weekly benefit) x 27 (allowed weeks) = 1,586 (highest quarter in base period).


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Anyone know if self employed unemployment will be subject to self employment tax in addition to the amount normally being taxable income?


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

SHalester said:


> This is what an approved claim looks like via the online portal"
> View attachment 444757


LMFAO. So here is our example of success, $61/week?! So no state is ready for this yet. Keep trying though, there are lots of really lazy and stupid people working in government offices, so some of this shit might slip through!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Stanley B said:


> LMFAO. So here is our example of success, $61/week?! So no state is ready for this yet. Keep trying though, there are lots of really lazy and stupid people working in government offices, so some of this shit might slip through!


I feel so sad for the people who need the money so bad. Not fair that the government is taking so long .


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I feel so sad for the people who need the money so bad. Not fair that the government is taking so long .


I agree with you. But I am hearing it still may be weeks yet before this is really live. And it's Uber's fault, not the governments fault. They are the ones that have been screwing drivers since inception. And they could have offered some type of compensation for full time drivers immediately, but of course they aren't. Dara, "we have plenty of cash". He is scum of the earth in my book.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Stanley B said:


> I agree with you. But I am hearing it still may be weeks yet before this is really live. And it's Uber's fault, not the governments fault. They are the ones that have been screwing drivers since inception. And they could have offered some type of compensation for full time drivers immediately, but of course they aren't. Dara, "we have plenty of cash". He is scum of the earth in my book.


Agree, I hope drovers here and around the world will strike or do something bff to take the company down. Same for Lyft .
I am very fortunate but many people are not and they need the money . Congress and the trump administration should be faster to help people. Dam we pay taxes. It's our money


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

"As part of the federal CARES Act, the federal government has approved funding for additional UI benefits to workers impacted by COVID 19, including the self-employed. The EDD has received only overarching information from the U.S. Department of Labor but needs further details to finish building the programming for implementing these changes."
This is off the edd site for California as of right now so we aren't going to get ue because they haven't updated the rules cause they are slow as [email protected]@@. I'm beginning to think that they aren't going to do anything in time for us and we are just screwed for money


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

NicFit said:


> "As part of the federal CARES Act, the federal government has approved funding for additional UI benefits to workers impacted by COVID 19, including the self-employed. The EDD has received only overarching information from the U.S. Department of Labor but needs further details to finish building the programming for implementing these changes."
> This is off the edd site for California as of right now so we aren't going to get ue because they haven't update the rules cause they are slow as [email protected]@@. I'm beginning to think that they aren't going to do anything in time for us and we are just screwed for money


Approved does not mean we will get it anytime soon. They are making it complicated for us .


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Approved does not mean we will get it anytime soon. They are making it complicated for us .


We aren't going to get approved, that's the problem, they still haven't updated the rules to let self employed get any benefits


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

NicFit said:


> We aren't going to get approved, that's the problem, they still haven't updated the rules to let self employed get any benefits


They are playing with us the people .

Here




__ https://www.facebook.com/1541839722787650/posts/2325976587707289


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> They are playing with us the people .
> 
> Here
> 
> ...


The problem is that we are so bureaucrat that in order to get anything done it has to be done to the very last detail or people find loop holes to fraud them. I blame improper planning, they've known for years that's rideshare was all messed up and something should of been done along time ago or had a plan. I used to remember when you go to unemployment and I thought you walked out with a check or had it going at least right then and there. This new system is such trash, waiting for over two weeks for the initial mailing. I think I'm going to have to start complaining to my congressman that this system is junk


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

NicFit said:


> The problem is that we are so bureaucrat that in order to get anything done it has to be done to the very last detail or people find loop holes to fraud them. I blame improper planning, they've known for years that's rideshare was all messed up and something should of been done along time ago or had a plan. I used to remember when you go to unemployment and I thought you walked out with a check or had it going at least right then and there. This new system is such trash, waiting for over two weeks for the initial mailing. I think I'm going to have to start complaining to my congressman that this system is junk


Good luck with that . They don't listen to us we the people .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stanley B said:


> LMFAO. So here is our example of success, $61/week?!


better than zero? I guess compared to the max for calif of $1300 per week. My itty bitty check is based on a very PT job maybe 15 hours a week. When the $600 comes though, if it does, that will be something. No biggie, was more a probe than anything else to see if my claim would be approved. I bet it wouldn't and lost....


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

unemployment claim disqualified claim amount 0, guess i gotta reapply later, yet it still wants me to certify weird.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> They are playing with us the people .
> 
> Here
> 
> ...


LOL That whole video is idiotic on its face.

First off, they were talking up how Europe is paying people less than their full wage, 80-90%... In the USA the plan we passed will pay people MORE than their full wage in most cases. So explain how Europe is better or more generous there? The only time the USA won't be doing that is with VERY HIGH INCOME EARNERS, which I thought left wingers hated anyway? LOL

They talked up how Europe is giving money to EMPLOYERS to not fire their employees... Which is EXACTLY what we're doing. But that stupid video labeled funds designed to do THE EXACT SAME THING AS IN EUROPE as somehow "corporate bailouts" here. You think Germany isn't giving a shit ton of money to VW, BMW, etc over there??? Of course they are. Our programs are also accessible to small/medium businesses. So again, makes ZERO sense.

That's such bad left wing propaganda it's not even funny, because none of it even makes sense on their own left wing grounds.

Our rollout is being kind of slow and messed up... But I bet if you looked into the details across all of Europe, you'd find that business owners over there are *****ing about not getting the money fast enough, etc too.


----------



## Surfy (Apr 9, 2020)

I applied on April 4, certified that I didn’t work last week on April 6 and the money was deposited into my account on April 8. I’m in upstate NY. Got both the normal $450 plus the extra federal $600.


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

I agree with most comments, the main problem is the unemployment depts in the US are so neglected that a lot have systems that are 40 years old. And as of now they are trying to find people that are familiar with this obsolete coding. People in Congress are dinosaurs that are not connected to todays modern demands and our budget for social services are not as important as defense budgets. Another problem is Congress is more interested in helping the ones that DONT need help. Look at this look at this, the family that owns Walmart is worth about $175 billion split between 4 members, Amazon’s Jeff Bezos is worth 130 billion, his ex wife 35 billion, Microsoft Bill Gates 89 billion and Uber and Lyft have paid ZERO income taxes, ZERO unemployment taxes and ZERO workers comp taxes for drivers. But this companies are getting billions in help from the goverment in tax credits and now bailouts if they want them.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

*Latest News*
We have reviewed the federal CARES Act and are pleased to report that on Sunday, for the week ending April 11, the EDD will begin issuing the new $600 additional unemployment benefit payments funded by the federal government. Visit the Latest News for Workers for the details.


In addition, the EDD has launched a new Pandemic Unemployment Assistance page to keep you informed of eligibility requirements and the around-the-clock effort to build this new program from the CARES Act. This complex program to serve those who don't usually qualify for regular Unemployment Insurance (UI) benefits, including businesses and the self-employed, has to be developed and could rival the size of the current UI program EDD administers for unemployed workers.
The EDD will also keep you posted on the CARES Act provision establishing a new 13-week extension of benefits paid for by the federal government when someone exhausts their regular state UI claim between March 29, 2020 and the end of 2020. This too also requires an extensive effort to implement these new extended benefits.

I think California is actually about to start paying us? This is off the edd site and is new from yesterday


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Good post NicFit. There are a couple of interesting statements on that CA EDD page (emphasis mine):

*Starting Sunday, for the week ending April 11, 2020, the EDD will begin paying an additional $600 on top of your current weekly benefit* amount with the extra money coming from the federal government as part of the federal CARES Act. Here's what you need to know:


Claimants do not need to do anything to receive this extra funding. The EDD will automatically add the full $600 to each week of current benefits that are paid every two weeks, *as long you are eligible for at least $1 in a regular payment each week.* (_whoops!_)

The first week the additional payments can be made is for the *week ending April 4*, (_is that not contradictory?_) not before. Separate retroactive payments will be automatically issued soon to those who had an active claim that week, and the $600 extra payments can continue to those who remain impacted and otherwise eligible for benefits through the week ending July 31, 2020.

"If you are self-employed, you may have benefits available from EDD employment insurance programs that you or your employer may have paid into over the past 5 to 18 months. You may have contributions from a prior job, *or you could have been misclassified as an independent contractor instead of an employee*. Apply for the benefit program that best fits your situation and include details about your employment to help us process your claim."
This quoated PP once again raises the question of U/L drivers in CA now being classified as employees under the law. We ARE being misclassified by U/L as ICs according to CA state law. Right? So we are technically eligible for UI (and it's up to the state to persue U/L for being arrears in UI premium payments), which may be important given the earlier assertion by EDD that only those already eligible qualify for the grand prize of $600 /week. ..... this is one interpretation I suppose. Situation is obviously very fluid.

(Apologies @Coachman. But this thread has morphed from your core question. Hope this chatter helps fill in the picture though)

-------------------------------------
System is down for "maintenance" right now. Will be interesting to see if any pertinent changes when it comes back up this evening....


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I know that it takes months to design, develop, test, and release changes to software.

It's feeling like many drivers will get nothing from states, what is worse is that they are the gatekeepers of the 600 everyone is supposed to get.

Some applicants slipped through the cracks, clerical errors or fudged truths.

They are slow walking this. Greater chance of drivers finding work, or maybe the economy will improve the longer they hold out. Promises to backdate the 600 ue will be forgotten. In fact, the budget from Congress will run out before IC s are allowed to apply.

At this point, I'm guessing June. In desperation drivers will drive and disqualify themselves from ue benefits.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Surfy said:


> I applied on April 4, certified that I didn't work last week on April 6 and the money was deposited into my account on April 8. I'm in upstate NY. Got both the normal $450 plus the extra federal $600.


Any insight on the work search requirements and if they have been relaxed like other states. I keep thinking of those who are on standby waiting for the gov't to say they can resume business in some capacity or deem them essential. While not a bad idea, and maybe wishful thinking but it does makes less sense for these individuals to search for and start a new job if they might be able to resume in a few weeks.

I know it's 10 weeks of work search in a given industry and pay range there and then the work search parameters broaden to include other fields and less pay but let's take a barber or bartender, for example, given that their field and work ability is basically restricted everywhere, wonder how that works for them. Something to consider given the loan programs that are out there as well.

Curious was this for rideshare and/or delivery by chance? Able to work and choosing not to, actually lost a job, or reduced opportunity/business?

Sorry to pry, you don't have to give away person details, whatever you could share would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

So edd sent my this form to send back for stuff about looking for work, does that mean they are processing my claim?


----------



## Surfy (Apr 9, 2020)

GIGorJOB said:


> Curious was this for rideshare and/or delivery by chance? Able to work and choosing not to, actually lost a job, or reduced opportunity/business?


Yes it was for ride share only. On the application I reported self employed as the employer and ride share driver for the occupation. Stopped driving as I'm in a high risk group and our governor ordered all high risk residents to stay home. Never spent this much time at home but at least my lawn is looking pretty good.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Surfy said:


> Yes it was for ride share only. On the application I reported self employed as the employer and ride share driver for the occupation. Stopped driving as I'm in a high risk group and our governor ordered all high risk residents to stay home. Never spent this much time at home but at least my lawn is looking pretty good.


Appreciate it and that sounds good to me, stay safe. Best thing is you might be able to just start back up or even claim partial while things takes time to rebound. Anything you could share on the work search requirements there.

Curious if one claims unemployment now but starting from last month do you think you need to make up all those work searches for the past weeks or at all?


----------



## Laking (Mar 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> CAlif. Applied, approved. No check just yet. Applied exactly one week ago.


Do I have to Deactivate UBER DRIVER?
How can find UBER Supervisor name ?


SHalester said:


> CAlif. Applied, approved. No check just yet. Applied exactly one week ago.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Laking said:


> Do I have to Deactivate UBER DRIVER?
> How can find UBER Supervisor name ?


No don't deactivate Uber, use your name, your the independent contractor that makes all the decisions. I think your filling it out wrong, you are not an employee for Uber


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

How do you know when you’re approved? I filled out the info but haven’t heard anything.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> How do you know when you're approved? I filled out the info but haven't heard anything.


In CA you get emailed a confirmation code that you are registered. Use that to login to the same website and can view your status. Here is what I see when I logon...


----------



## LOKB8624 (Apr 13, 2020)

I work part-time as a W-2 employee but also have been working Lyft (part-time) as supplemental income. Before I got my part-time job, I was working Lyft full-time. 

As a California resident, do I qualify for any kind of unemployment benefits due to the lack of business from lyft due to the Coronavirus?


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

On April 2, 2020, I filed for unemployment online (EDD office in Calif). The reason I listed was that I was an Uber/Lyft driver, and coronavirus (and Gov. Newsom's order to practice social distancing) made it impossible for me to take a stranger into my car and give them a ride.

On April 13 (today), got a paper letter from EDD. Looks like the ordinary form they send an unemployed person every two weeks, asking:
1. Were you too sick or injured to work, these two weeks?
2. Was there any reason (other than sickness or injury) that you could not have accepted full-time work each workday?

...and half a dozen other such questions.

I was unemployed once about 8 years ago (laid off) for about 10 weeks before I got another job. I applied for Unemployment back then too, and they would mail me a form just like this one, every two weeks. I'd fill it out and mail it back every two weeks, and the unemployment check would come regularly, about a week after I sent each form back.

Haven't actually seen a check from them yet. But it's looking better and better.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Do I list Uber as an employer, or list myself since I'm an Independent Contractor?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

*I used all this information when applying for unemployment.........








*


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *I used all this information when applying for unemployment.........
> 
> View attachment 447300
> *


Thanks! I used their corporate phone number I found online, and it asks for supervisor. Should I put Rohit?

Edit: Also, it asks for start date. I signed up for Uber in June last year but didn't actually do any rides until October. I want to use my October start date?


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Thanks! I used their corporate phone number I found online, and it asks for supervisor. Should I put Rohit?


Rohita. Don't be sexist.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

What's been everyone's "reason that best describes your job separation"? Half the answers seem like traps meant to deny your application?

I want to select "Lack of Work/Lay Off/Downsizing/Position Eliminated: " and then "Employer temporarily laid me off because of COVID-19" or
"Still working with my employer" and then "My employer reduced my hours due to COVID-19" or "I only work as needed" in the drop-down list.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> "reason that best describes your job separation"?


Lack of business due to Covid-19 and health risks associated with driving


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Lack of business due to Covid-19 and health risks associated with driving


So I'm about to select the option "I quit/resigned" and "Due to risk of exposure to COVID-19". That's most accurate, but quitting/resigning disqualifies you for unemployment, no?

The other options are kinda lies. "Lack of Work/Lay Off/Downsizing/Position Eliminated: " and "Employer temporarily laid me off due to COVID-19" or "Employer will not let me return to work because of COVID-19". My account is still active.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> So I'm about to select the option "I quit/resigned" and "Due to risk of exposure to COVID-19". That's most accurate, but quitting/resigning disqualifies you for unemployment, no?
> 
> The other options are kinda lies. "Lack of Work/Lay Off/Downsizing/Position Eliminated: " and "Employer temporarily laid me off due to COVID-19" or "Employer will not let me return to work because of COVID-19". My account is still active.


*I think I selected "lack of work"...which is true because things really dried up with nobody going anywhere*


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

How would you guys answer these questions:

**WARNING: FAILURE TO ANSWER THE FOLLOWING QUESTIONS TRUTHFULLY WILL RESULT IN CRIMINAL PROSECUTION. **

Give the name of the person who told you that you were laid off due to lack of work.*:

Person's title*:

What date were you told you were laid off?*:

What did your employer say caused the lack of work? Enter what you were told, even if you disagree with it. Give details.*:

The governor Brian Kemp closed everything down with quarantine and a shelter in place order. Should I just list him?

Edit: I'm saying myself then. Its not like it won't be truthful. If I say the governor it opens it up for disagreement.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

LOKB8624 said:


> I work part-time as a W-2 employee but also have been working Lyft (part-time) as supplemental income. Before I got my part-time job, I was working Lyft full-time.
> 
> As a California resident, do I qualify for any kind of unemployment benefits due to the lack of business from lyft due to the Coronavirus?


Not if you have another job. If your W-2 job also was on hold or cut your hours way down then you would qualify for unemployment in California. Any income you receive is deducted from the amount you receive from UI. If you are not straight forward up front it is fraud and you can bet they will catch it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I finally got my letter back from them, I made $0.00 in w-2 income so I get $0.00. Now to figure out what to do, going to call them tomorrow 😵


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

My state there still trying to set up a website for it


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Don't forget that the Secretary of Labor may have put the kybosh on any Fed funded unemployment payouts. Anything can happen, but I am looking for a story to surface that the Fed has started transferring money to state coffers for this project. A payout to any state is good news. Then we can be on the lookout for local payouts.

And eyes should be on trailblazing member @SHalester who may be at the head of the line for the $600 payday.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> @SHalester who may be at the head of the line for the $600 payday.


first UI depost was 4/6 Calif pays every 2 weeks, so 4/20 is next payment. We shall see.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> first UI depost was 4/6 Calif pays every 2 weeks, so 4/20 is next payment. We shall see.


&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

After further looking into it California hasn’t figured it out, looks like they gave us false hope as they will never figure this out before the pandemic is over by the looks of it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> After further looking into it California hasn't figured it


did you file a claim?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> did you file a claim?


I did and since I haven't had any w-2 wages in the last year I got a $0.00 claim

I'd say file, chances are they may back pay? I don't know if unemployment does this as I've never been on it before


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Finally....what appears to be some reliable direction for those of us in California wishing to apply for the CARES Act funding. We'll see if the time frame is accurate!

https://www.sfchronicle.com/busines...endent-contractors-can-apply-for-15200513.php


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

YourDriverGabi said:


> Why is this so hard?! So much different and bad info out there.... FYI I found this help from Twitter: bit.ly/uibystate


There really is so much misleading information out there. The twitter site that you found is theoretically fantastic, but who knows how accurate it is. The California section appears inaccurate based on the San Francisco Chronicle article I linked above.
Truly, the only thing I'm going to believe is someone who honestly has applied, has been approved, and has received their first check.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Surfy said:


> I applied on April 4, certified that I didn't work last week on April 6 and the money was deposited into my account on April 8. I'm in upstate NY. Got both the normal $450 plus the extra federal $600.


So basically I've got to quit working for a week before I send in a claim and hope it gets approved. Chances are I'm not approved and I just lose a week's pay.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Jake Air said:


> There really is so much misleading information out there. The twitter site that you found is theoretically fantastic, but who knows how accurate it is. The California section appears inaccurate based on the San Francisco Chronicle article I linked above.
> Truly, the only thing I'm going to believe is someone who honestly has applied, has been approved, and has received their first check.


As a lot of the CA drivers, I've been in this gig for 3-1/2 years with Uber. I received in the mail today a certification form that you mark off and send in for payment. the only problem is the form shows no Claim Balance, normally it would show x weeks times $450, this is the amount you pull from. The benefit year is for a full year, thru 3/21/2020. So, we'll see, anybody seen this?


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Someone posted in here earlier for CALIFORNIA drivers you have tp wait 2more weeks before you can apply and paument will be sent within 48 hours.. Juloe Su he secretary of labor for california said this 4/14/20 its on CA gov website



Surfy said:


> I applied on April 4, certified that I didn't work last week on April 6 and the money was deposited into my account on April 8. I'm in upstate NY. Got both the normal $450 plus the extra federal $600.


I find this hard to believe being that new yorks regular benifit amount is not $450???


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

No but I got my stimulus check last week


----------



## Torres_323 (Jul 9, 2019)

Just got mine.
$3900. Family of 5 here.
Stay safe and healthy, my peeps.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

hottiebottie said:


> how u get approved already??? what was your process?? my process for unemployment was.. i applied march 28,got letter n mail april 6 for continue claim, asking about did i recieve work or decline work,asking about work search, and i just put it in the mail today april 7, waiting for my edd customer account number and praying and keeping the faith of me being approved!!


Why not go online? Sounds like you will get an EDD Debit card next. Never mind the customer account number. Look online they would have opened the gateway for you already. The Award letter and work search requirement letter will come in its own time. Good luck.



Jake Air said:


> Makes you wonder if they slipped through a bureaucratic crack in the system. No driver I know in CA has a check coming in the mail yet from the state or from the federal government [$600].


If you had any W2 job after October 1, 2018 you automatically get the award for the highest employed quarter. For filing after April 1 that would be employment after January 1, 2019. Even if you drink the blood of an independent contractor God creature, if you were accidentally an employee during the base period, you get regular unemployment. I myself insist upon having an employer for this and other reasons. When you have more than one job, unless the world stops, you lose "a" job instead of "the" job. Unfortunately the world stopped so....


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

OCUberGuy said:


> As a lot of the CA drivers, I've been in this gig for 3-1/2 years with Uber. I received in the mail today a certification form that you mark off and send in for payment. the only problem is the form shows no Claim Balance, normally it would show x weeks times $450, this is the amount you pull from. The benefit year is for a full year, thru 3/21/2020. So, we'll see, anybody seen this?


Well, below is what my EDD account says. I have absolutely no idea what it means. I'm supposed to be getting some paperwork in the mail to I guess answer more specific questions?

And then today, the CA labor secretary said there is going to be a special application site for us gig workers to also apply for the $600wk CARES Act funding. https://www.labor.ca.gov/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Labor-Secretary-Letter-04.14.20.pdf

I'm cautiously optimistic it's all going to work out. The letter she sent out really helped me regain my confidence that it will.











Uberisfuninlv said:


> No but I got my stimulus check last week
> 
> View attachment 447866










$300 for Prnhub!? WTF costs $300???!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

For $300 you can get a hooker to do porn stuff to you, never would I spend that much on a porn website


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

Especially when it’s free.


----------



## toolian (Jan 15, 2015)

Georgia here. I waited until the website said to apply. They kept saying they were waiting for the feds to tell them what to do and finally they opened it up on Monday. I put myself as employer and said unable to work due to covid or something like that. put uber and lyft as who I work with. If I read the state website correctly, gig workers need to apply and be turned down by the state and then the fed money will come. I have to wait until the 22nd to claim my benefits so we shall see. It said they’ve suspended work search requirements. I assume this is the reason the uber CEO called the president directly and asked him to include gig workers, so they won’t have to classify us as employees in some states. I think California and New York are different because limited employee status has already been granted.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Torres_323 said:


> Just got mine.
> $3900. Family of 5 here.
> Stay safe and healthy, my peeps.


So this was your stimulus check, $1200 for you and your wife and $1500 for the kids, but not unemployment money yet. Congrats


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Jake Air said:


> Finally....what appears to be some reliable direction for those of us in California wishing to apply for the CARES Act funding. We'll see if the time frame is accurate!


Great post. They will no doubt be late, but it sounds like they are trying to architect a decent system. I just hope the new IC system takes into account that many ICs have already registered on the existing EDD system.

Hey folks.... don't forget to sign up for food stamps.

Off topic. Below is a photo of the governor of Caleefornia (I am still in the habit of pronouncing it like the last Governor did). Even though I live in this state I've never tuned in to this current administration. This photo of Newsom is a bit shocking. I reflexively asked my self the "would you let this man date your daughter" question, and it came back a resounding NO.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

OCUberGuy said:


> As a lot of the CA drivers, I've been in this gig for 3-1/2 years with Uber. I received in the mail today a certification form that you mark off and send in for payment. the only problem is the form shows no Claim Balance, normally it would show x weeks times $450, this is the amount you pull from. The benefit year is for a full year, thru 3/21/2020. So, we'll see, anybody seen this?


???

Maybe Independent Contractors don't usually qualify for state unemployment benefits, so the Claim Balance (a state function) would be zero? But they sent you the form anyway because the Fed Govt is transferring money to them, and they will pay you out of that?

Just guessing. But does that sound like a possible explanation?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> first UI depost was 4/6 Calif pays every 2 weeks, so 4/20 is next payment. We shall see.


This morning recd an alert that $600 posted to my EDD debit card. No idea which week this pays for yet. First calif deposit was for 2 weeks beginning 4/6. It a sign the federal portion is real n starting to flow in calif at least.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

SHalester said:


> This morning recd an alert that $600 posted to my EDD debit card. No idea which week this pays for yet. First calif deposit was for 2 weeks beginning 4/6. It a sign the federal portion is real n starting to flow in calif at least.


OK. That sure does make it real! This is really going to happen. Can you say a little more about the alert and the debit card. What form was the alert? Email? Text? Did they send you a debit card as part of the initial approval process? Or did it simply post to the checking account you provided them?

thanx

ps - Can I borrow $100?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Can you say a little more about the alert and the debit card.


for calif the only option is a debit card. The deposits go directly to the card. Once you have the card you can create an account online and from there configure alerts. You can select email or txt. For some reason the email portion wasn't working, so I opted for a text alert when deposits were received. 
You have all the options of a regular debit card. If you want to do a transfer to another account, you have to call BofA to do so.


----------



## Richiek123. (Apr 14, 2020)

I have been collecting over $800/wk on unemployment here in Texas. That's a lot more than I made slaving for uber and lyft with no expenses at all to pay. I am tired of making someone else rich at my expense. I hope they keep printing the cash.



kingcorey321 said:


> the numbers they ask for . Click in i dont know Then it will give you choices click the proper choice .
> Then put in UNABLE TO WORK FROM CONVID Do not put in lack of work.


Go to YouTube and follow the directions exactly.


----------



## JUNGLEJIM (Apr 10, 2020)

TEXAS - finally got through to an agent. He filed the entire claim for me online.
no state money (no surprise)... here you and your employer have to pay into system.
he went to DUA section... UBER as company then next question he put my name.
i screwed up working... i missed a full week and went out for THREE hours the next week... was honest..
so "unemploymnet" $207 per week.
then Federal funds of $600 per week.
first two weeks were before Congress bill so 207 each.
next check for two weeks was $1614.
I am receiving my 'THIRD' check this week.
and then i am up to date and request again to be on correct date cycle.

so... question I was stuck on in TEXAS online was employer "uber"... then to check... they used my name and address.

they are paying before the request forms are filled out and returned... one said return by like 4/10 and was dated 4/27

TEXANS... you can have hope....


----------



## rsurplus (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm in CA, the last day I drove was 3/9/20. I applied on 4/28 which was the first day Self Employed could apply. I'm approved for 167.00 a week (the average for self employed in CA) from 3/8/20 to 12/31/20. I'm also approved for 600.00 a week from 3/29 to 7/25. I'm expecting the EDD debit card by the end of this week and according to my payment history it contains 2802.00 for the last six weeks. I just certified online for week 7 and 8. I feel very lucky as it was a painless process for me.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

rsurplus said:


> I'm in CA, the last day I drove was 3/9/20. I applied on 4/28 which was the first day Self Employed could apply. I'm approved for 167.00 a week (the average for self employed in CA) from 3/8/20 to 12/31/20. I'm also approved for 600.00 a week from 3/29 to 7/25. I'm expecting the EDD debit card by the end of this week and according to my payment history it contains 2802.00 for the last six weeks. I just certified online for week 7 and 8. I feel very lucky as it was a painless process for me.


Got my 1200$ check today &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;. Still waiting for unemployment. &#128563;


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

My wife and I have received the $1200 stimulus check, and I have been approved for a PPP loan, but no money yet,. My Florida application for unemployment is "pending" as is my application for the EIDL advance


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

hottiebottie said:


> unemployment claim disqualified claim amount 0, guess i gotta reapply later, yet it still wants me to certify weird.


if you drive for both Uber and Lyft, is it suggested that you apply and file one unemployment claim for Uber and another separate claim for Lyft? Someone asked me and I couldn't answer their question, so I brought it to the forum.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Texas. Filed April 9. 807 a week (207 + fed 600) got first check May 1 for 1614. Only listed LYFT as employer and provided no income verification. I may have just permanently retired.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> if you drive for both Uber and Lyft, is it suggested that you apply and file one unemployment claim for Uber and another separate claim for Lyft? Someone asked me and I couldn't answer their question, so I brought it to the forum.


I filed as self employed so all my rideshare income was on the one application. I was disqualified. For Florida unemployment, I reapplies hoping for the $600 federal money


----------

